# Info on Provincial Nomination program in Manitoba



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ;
Can anyone please tell me about the Provincial nominee program for Manitoba?

I have a Masters degree in Electrical Engineering with around 1.5 years of experience in USA.
What are my chances of getting this provincial nomination and what is the processing time ?

thanks


----------

